# Flaming Tiki Torch for under $6



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Very cool GOS. Saw these at Dollar tree. Thanks for the tutorial.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Looks great! Thanks for the tut!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

That is awesome I saw them today and almost got some think I will go back and get some for sure


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

*Tiki Foam Statute Links*

I wasn't sure where here on the forum to share these links but since I posted this thread on Tiki Torches here, figured what better place for Tiki Statues. 

These projects are from a forum called Tiki Central which I enjoy visiting and thought you might too. Some really talented people there as well. And while not halloween in theme they are just as passionate about tiki as we are about halloween. Most of the projects there are carved or made from wood, bamboo, etc. trying to stay traditional but these projects below are made using sonotubes, foam board and monster mud (sort of) and I thought would be appreciated by members here. Some of these are done in a tutorial style. When I do my skull island jungle theme haunt, I'd like to create something like these:

Foam Tiki Totum Pole: http://www.tikiroom.com/tikicentral/bb/viewtopic.php?topic=40007&forum=7

Large Foam Moai with Lava (scroll down a bit): http://www.tikiroom.com/tikicentral/bb/viewtopic.php?topic=16021&forum=20&start=105

Polystyrene statutes, stone and wood look: http://www.tikiroom.com/tikicentral/bb/viewtopic.php?topic=28943&forum=7

Apparently everyone shops at Big Lots....and uses similar techniques.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Just ordered 2 touches  

Love the large foam moha


----------



## xrockonx911 (Jul 28, 2010)

that's an awesome idea! 
We always have a ton of tiki torches but replacing wicks, filling oil cans, the tarry mess that accumulates over the off-season..
I'm getting tired of tiki torches... this might be worth the switch out.


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

What a great idea! That is an awesome effect. I could have used a bunch of those last year!

Eric


----------



## Blarghity (Sep 2, 2012)

If you are comfortable and confident with your own electronic skills, you can actually disassemble these tiki LED lamps and mount the important parts inside the original bottle that came with the dollar store tiki torch bamboo stand. 

You'll toss the wick and little metal cap and cut the bottom off with a can opener. Depending on how the components are attached inside the LED torch, you may have to fabricate mounts for them (which potentially are as simple stiff wire or popsicle sticks hot glued in place as struts and components hotglued to those. The flap of fabric from the LED torch simply hot glues to the inside of the top of the bottle and gets pulled up through the cap spout. You might also need to buy yourself a new 2 AA battery holder. Then just close off the bottom by putting a ring of velcro inside the bottom and attaching thick/heavy black fabric to that to eliminate the light bleed.


----------



## CreepyCreations (Oct 16, 2011)

I did something similar, but replaced the flammable torch part with a chandalier (sp) socket and a neon flicker bulb. Gives it that nice, flame-like look.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I wasn't sure where here on the forum to share these links but since I posted this thread on Tiki Torches here, figured what better place for Tiki Statues.
> 
> These projects are from a forum called Tiki Central which I enjoy visiting and thought you might too. Some really talented people there as well. And while not halloween in theme they are just as passionate about tiki as we are about halloween. Most of the projects there are carved or made from wood, bamboo, etc. trying to stay traditional but these projects below are made using sonotubes, foam board and monster mud (sort of) and I thought would be appreciated by members here. Some of these are done in a tutorial style. When I do my skull island jungle theme haunt, I'd like to create something like these:
> 
> ...


OMG YOU MADE MY DAY SPOOKIE!!!

We have a thing for tiki, the husband LOVES it & has waaaay too many tiki mugs from Shag to Tiki Farm & everything in between. We own several cement tikis for outdoors. We bought them pretty cheaply in VA Beach & he painted them himself but they're cement. Every so often one of the Moai heads keels over (it sits under a tree where it gets kinda mushy if it rains a lot) & I can't move it at all. I can sorta nudge it a bit but I can't move the Moai or any of the others we own. It usually takes 2 people to do it & one of 'em ain't me!!

Those links & instructions are just the thing I need to make our own & make them lighter.

It's "that time" at Big Lots too when they have their summer tiki stuff out & I'm going to get my hair cut on Friday morning & the salon is in the same center with Dollar Tree AND Big Lots & in season Spirit is there too!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Glad you guys like this quick makeover project. I picked up a few more tiki torches from Dollar Tree myself yesterday and will have to order a few more OT torch lights to make a full set. I've seen projects where you make the whole flaming torch from parts, but time and technical talent is short here! Hubby can solder and has an understanding of electronics and circuitry but he's rusty and he doesn't have much time right now to help out. I will probably adorn my torches but we do a one-night Halloween thing here and at night you don't always see alot of the detail so for me seeing the torch light as is doesn't bother me.



@@RCIAG, we love tropical as well. Since moving to Calif and finally buying a house a number of years ago, we started landscaping with palms. So skelimingos and tiki themes fit right in with the landscaping (or will when its all done LOL). My favorite sites to visit are Halloween Forum, Palm Talk, and Tiki Central. If you are into tiki you should really check the last site out. There's this one guy, Bamboo Bob that totally blew my mind away with is building skill. But honestly just like HF has super talented home "pros", the same thing can be said of TC. BTW I can't recall the HF haunter, might have been Devils Chariot but I could be wrong, and it was a few years ago now, but this person and his friends did a fantastic tropical theme that really inspired me to want to do a whole yard walk thru myself.

A few years back Big Lots had a lot of cool cheap tiki items, way better than the last few years. Flaming Tikis, solar Tikis and such. Bought a few of them during summer clearance back then. Then DT a few years ago had these great resin tiki gods I collected a bunch of for a tiki display that I had seen on TC (might be on the thread with the Giant Moai and Lava). If you are interested do a search for Big Lots and Dollar Tree on that site. Even if you can't find these items in the stores any more, I'm sure they will spark some ideas! 

I see you are in MD so figure palms are not that common there except for a few cold hardies maybe. If you watch BL when they start to clear out their faux potted plants you can sometimes get some great tropical plants there for a decent price. Picked up some potted red canna that way. I also found ROSS DRESS FOR LESS had some faux palms in stock in the spring/summer timeframe that were a good price. Hope this helps.


----------

